# Old disks useful?



## Victor (Aug 6, 2018)

This may be an obvious question. Are old  hard disks of any use or value any more?
Does anyone save them? I don't know any computer that uses them.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 7, 2018)

If you are talking about the old 5 1/4 and 3 1/2 inch floppy disks...yes, they are pretty much obsolete, and virtually no computers made in the past 15+ years include such disk drives.  If anyone has any data on these old disks, and wants to recover it, there are only 2 options....1. Send them away to a service who can covert them to CD/DVD, or 2. Buy an external floppy drive.  This is just another example of ever changing technology.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 7, 2018)

Don M. said:


> If you are talking about the old 5 1/4 and 3 1/2 inch floppy disks...yes, they are pretty much obsolete, and virtually no computers made in the past 15+ years include such disk drives.  If anyone has any data on these old disks, and wants to recover it, there are only 2 options....1. Send them away to a service who can covert them to CD/DVD, or 2. Buy an external floppy drive.  This is just another example of ever changing technology.



Funny, but I just this morning threw away two floppy discs that had a old Purchasing/Inventory Management Course on them that I saved. Some years ago, we did buy an external floppy drive, but have no idea what happened to it. My wife has thrown all of her floppy discs away. Nothing on them worth saving.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2018)

They can be made into a clock. That's about the only use for them. 

Even the 2 1/4 are obsolete and I found they lose their ability to be read.

If you haven't used them in ten years just forget it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2018)

I recently got rid of a box of the 5.5 disks that DH was clinging to. They were either blank or had no longer useful info. He was of the mind that they may be needed.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 7, 2018)

Target practice


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Target practice


*

Or Skeet shooting*


----------

